# GreenFree - and other discount vouchers



## viscount17 (Jul 4, 2010)

- are these all that they are cracked up to be?

As with many, I seem to accumulate a few of these during the course of a year. it then becomes a struggle to use them before their expiry date - some of which can be quite short.

I have found of late that, when ringing round to book a track, not a few have stopped accepting them, or put extreme limits on when they can be used. Indeed more than one that I called recently had stopped more a year ago yet are still advertised on the Greenfree site.

That said, if you visit a club's website and it says it accepts 2-for-1 it's worth asking as not infrequently they will also accept other vouchers.


----------



## GreyBeardedLefty (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi fellow golfer, I recently stopped being a member of a club and have reverted to pay and play. I find these vouchers to be a great help, you do have to double check with the club or their website to see when they can be used. Also sometimes the weather dictates their use and I have lost a few vouchers beacuse the dates have run out, but that's golf in England!On the whole I find these vouchers useful for playing at other clubs that you could not normally afford. Happy golfing - grey bearded lefty


----------



## GreyBeardedLefty (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Viscount,
Just to let you know that last week i visited Teeofftimes and no need to use vouchers, it was cheaper through them. yesterday 8/7/10 a round of golf Â£10 at local course Quindell. started looking for next week.

Callaways still in the bag.
     22.2 should do better.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Viscount,
Just to let you know that last week i visited Teeofftimes and no need to use vouchers, it was cheaper through them.
		
Click to expand...

I used teeofftimes this week too! Â£10 twilight to play a really good course.

I felt about as welcome as a German octopus in Holland.

Worked a treat. If they (the course) stay on this site, I'll be going every week for the next few.

What's weird about the site though is some courses are selling certain tee times at normal price. Why would I want to do that? Easier to NOT book and phone them on the day, just in case.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 10, 2010)

The cancer of golf clubs.Dreadful things that should be outlawed.

If you want cheap golf, golfers should go and play at a place thats price reflects its quality.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 10, 2010)

The cancer of golf clubs. Dreadful things that should be outlawed.

If you want cheap golf, golfers should go and play at a place thats price reflects its quality.
		
Click to expand...

And what if the quality isn't up to the normal green fee?
What if local players wouldn't go there otherwise and the course would be empty after 3.00pm?

Do I take it there are some downsides for certain clubs?


----------



## Swordsman75 (Jul 11, 2010)

I've used 2-fore-1 vouchers a number of times, and they've made playing new courses a bargain. The website is good, so you can pick a course based on reviews and when the vouchers are accepted - And there is a wide selection from small local courses to big clubs and resort based tracks. Well worth a few quid per voucher!


----------

